# Need help! Vape shop near Long street in CT



## WHITELABEL (4/11/14)

Hi Guys,

Need some help please. My girlfriend is down in Cape Town on business and she forgot to pack any juice. I really don't want her buying any stinkies and she's down to a quarter tank. She's going to be busy with a lot of meetings, so she can't drive far, are there any vape shops near long street that I can direct her to?


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help please. My girlfriend is down in Cape Town on business and she forgot to pack any juice. I really don't want her buying any stinkies and she's down to a quarter tank. She's going to be busy with a lot of meetings, so she can't drive far, are there any vape shops near long street that I can direct her to?


Check with @Oupa of he has any juice on hand he may be able to sort her out . Otherwise best bet is to hit a tobacco store in the waterfront

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Check with @Oupa of he has any juice on hand he may be able to sort her out . Otherwise best bet is to hit a tobacco store in the waterfront


Jip i agree. @Oupa work in CPT and he will defiantly sort her out if he has any juice already made!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

I'll pop an extra bottle of juice in my bag.if I happen to go out that way I'll drop u a msg and try to get it to her.no promises tho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I'll pop an extra bottle of juice in my bag.if I happen to go out that way I'll drop u a msg and try to get it to her.no promises tho


That's too kind. Thanks very much dude.


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Gambit said:


> That's too kind. Thanks very much dude.


No problem. I've been in that situation before and the stinkies temptation hits you hard.will let you know tomorrow if it's possible

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (4/11/14)

I stay in long street. Always happy to help out if necessary. Just let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

